# Rena, Fluval, or Eheim



## cichlidkeeper (Jul 13, 2009)

which is the best canister filter? please include any and all comments about design flaws, and how user friendly, or un-friendly they are. also if you can specify what model you have had experience with, and why you chose that model.


----------



## AlexisPets (Aug 27, 2009)

I haven't used any of these, but I hear Fluval is pretty good. I haven't heard anything bad or good on the other two.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I had gone through 2 new rena's and both leaked something terrible and couldn't get it to stop, ended up paying more for a fluval and have been really happy with it.


----------



## jbrianchamberlin (Aug 31, 2009)

Well I'm new to the whole thing but I got an Eheim and I can't believe how easy it was to set up. Seriously.. I read the reviews on most of the canister filters and it primed in like 10 seconds and has been running super smooth since. Unless I have any problems, I might be hooked for life. My only thing is that I might buy another one. I got a canister filter rated for an 80 gallon tank and I'm running a 75... Some people tell me I should have gone a little higher. Can you over filter a tank?


----------



## IMIGHT (Jun 30, 2009)

I have two EHEIM 2215 canister filters. IMHO i think they're the best.Easy cleaning/setup/quiet/ etc. I cant say enough about all EHEIM series, they are a fantastic canister filter. Sorry i dont have much experience with rena but fluval are not worth the money IMO..


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*I voted fluval, because its the only one of the 3 ive ever owned. I found it to be easy to use, of quality construction, and versitile, because of the media bins. I had it set up on a spray bar, for surface agitation, and it had the valves to shut off back-flo when service was required.*


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

Of those three I would have to vote none as I am totally in love with the Marineland C canisters and will never have any other brand again. EHEIM was the only other brand that I owned and while it filtered okay, it fell apart actually within a year of me owning it and I do not think I am hard on things so I do not think even though it is a good brand I would buy a canister freom them again. EHEIM=plastic inside and out and Marineland C class = metal casing and plastic baskets. PLUS the biggest plus of all is the ease and complete difference in the process of priming. It is so easy to prime the Marineland compared to the EHEIM.

Rose


----------



## Dirty_Pond (Apr 26, 2009)

I just started my first tank a week ago. So not much experience yet. I got a Rena XP4 after much research. No problems yet. It took me more time to open the box and browse through the contents and the manual then to actually set it up and running. I am usually sitting right next to the tank and the xp4 and can't hear even a whisper out of the filter. First couple days I had to keep going back and keep checking to see if the thing was running. So far i have been extremely happy with it.


----------



## cichlidkeeper (Jul 13, 2009)

Chickadee said:


> Of those three I would have to vote none as I am totally in love with the Marineland C canisters and will never have any other brand again. EHEIM was the only other brand that I owned and while it filtered okay, it fell apart actually within a year of me owning it and I do not think I am hard on things so I do not think even though it is a good brand I would buy a canister freom them again. EHEIM=plastic inside and out and Marineland C class = metal casing and plastic baskets. PLUS the biggest plus of all is the ease and complete difference in the process of priming. It is so easy to prime the Marineland compared to the EHEIM.
> 
> Rose


thanks for the info rose. i will have to take a look at it.


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

fluval


----------

